# Crappie



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2009)

Crappie fishing is probably one of my favorite things to do when the time gets right for them. Just curious how many of you guys fish for them, and how you target them? What bait(s) do you use? How do you fish for them? I mainly cast for them, usually using either a plane small minnow, or a small crappie jig tipped with a minnow. During the spring we target flats and creek channels around brush and laydowns. During the summer, we anchor out in anywhere from 15-30 ft of water and fish under a drop-light....which is one of my favorite things to do during the summer. I absolutely hate trolling, although I know some guys have good luck doing it, I just get too bored. So how many of you guys like to fish for crappie as well?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been going every chance that I get for the last several weeks.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7582

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7325

I used to love dipping minnows under bobbers for them on long rods in the flooded bushes. Then it was casting. Now it is spider rigging. KY Lake has changed so much since I was a kid that the fishing techniques have really had to evolve to continue catching fish. There is nowhere near the amount of flooded brush anymore and the water is super clear. The lakes are predominantly black crappie instead of white crappie like years ago, also. The two different species have fairly different habits.

I still love casting the bank for them if the stars align but it's tough to hit the days that they are on the bank when you're stuck with just the weekends to fish.

I still have not tried my hand at the trolling but it is the hot technique on the lakes right now in this stage of the spawn.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2009)

I would love to get over there and fish KY lake sometime for them. Although i'm not set up at all for spider rigging, or trolling for that matter. I guess I don't like just "hoping" that there is a fish just passing by my bait...which is why I don't like trolling. Don't really know much about the technique behind spider rigging, but wouldn't mind trying it sometime.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 3, 2009)

Spider rigging is a type of trolling but you move a lot slower and push the bait instead of pull it.

To really be productive with either, you have to work the structure just like you would casting. You are just using the boat to move the bait rather than chunking and winding and cover a lot more water.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 3, 2009)

I havent really got out and chased them around for about a year, but when I do its mostly a winter thing. I use one bait, a charlie brewer crappie slider grub.


----------

